# Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

Hallo

Habe folgendes Problem:

Habe mich dummerweise bei einer Sex-Auktions-Seite angemeldet aus Neugier (ja, ich weiß.....
ist abgedroschene Phrase - ist aber wirklich so)

Zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung habe ich keinerlei Hinweise auf irgendwelche Kostenpflichtige 
Abo's oder Gebühren finden können.Auch in den AGB's habe ich nichts finden können. (Zumindest weiß ich noch genau das 
ich auf jedenfall lange gesucht habe nach irgendwelchen Kosten oder Gebühren, erst als nichts davon zu finden war hatte ich mich angemeldet)

Ich weiß das ich Monate später Mails bekommen habe mit irgendwelchen Rechnungen.
Da ich aber nur 2-3 mal auf der Seite war und nie wieder besucht hatte dachte ich das sind spam-Mails.
Hatte die Anmeldung auf der Seite völlig vergessen, zumal ich auch nichts von irgendwelchen Kosten wußte.

Und jetzt habe ich Post vom Inkasso bekommen wo ich ne Menge zahlen soll.

Meiner Meinung müßte in diesem Fall folgendes Recht gelten




> Urteil AG München, Urteil vom 16.01.2007, Az. 161 C 23695/06
> 
> MIR 2007, Dok. 070, Rz. 1: Amtsgericht München - Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen - Mit den Kosten für die Berechnung der Lebenserwartung übers Internet muss nicht immer gerechnet werden. - Medien Internet und Recht - Online Publikation zum Medien- u
> 
> ...


Bei der Anmeldung gab es keine Hinweise und es war nicht zu erkennen das es sich um eine Kostenpflichtige Leistung handelte.
Es fand sich zum Zeitpunkt der Abmeldung auch kein Hinweis dass es sich um eine Mitgliedschaft handelt. 

Ich habe jetzt Post bekommen wo es angeblich in den AGB's steht. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ich auch diese 
nachgelesen hatte
und keinerlei Gebührenpflichtige Sachen gefunden hatte. Ich wurde weder bei der Anmeldung darauf hingewiesen das
irgendwas zu zahlen wäre, auch sonst war nichts zu sehen von irgendwelchen Kosten beim anmelden.

Um mich gütlich mit den Typen zu einigen habe ich die geforderte Rechnung der Website gezahlt, aber verweigere die Zahlung
vom Inkasso-Dienst. Die verlangen ja Aberwitzige Forderungen.

Welche Rechtlichen Hilfen habe ich, kann das oben genannte Urteil für mich Anwendung finden.
Was bzw. welche Kosten kommen im Falle einer Klage auf mich zu. Es geht jetzt noch um Forderungen vom Inkasso-Unternehmen
von knapp 90 Euro wobei gerade mal 1,.. Euro Zinsen anfallen :wall:

Für Eure Tips bin ich dankbar

gruß


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



starfrench schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung müßte in diesem Fall folgendes Recht gelten...


Das ist nur ein einzelnes Urteil eines Amtsgerichtes, das allenfalls analog in die Argumentationskette ähnlich gelagerter Fälle aufgenommen werden könnte.

Wie hieß denn das Portal?


----------



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

gepoppt.at

Dummerweise steht es jetzt in den Agb's fast nicht zu übersehen drinn was es kostet.
Kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen das ich das überlesen haben sollte.

Allerdings gibt es noch einen Flash-Film der zeigt wie man sich anmeldet
wo drinn steht das die Anmeldung kostenlos wäre.


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



starfrench schrieb:


> Dummerweise steht es jetzt in den Agb's fast nicht zu übersehen drinn was es kostet.
> Kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen das ich das überlesen haben sollte.


Also ich nehme schon an, dass man vor lauter Neugier den Preis durchaus übersehen kann, zumal der Anbieter zuvor schreibt:


> Registrieren Sie sich kostenlos hier...


...auf der Registrierungsseite steht dann auch irgendwas von einer Auktionsseite und nur wenn man wirklich die AGB studiert, könnte der Preis bemerkt werden. So jedenfalls, könnte man einen ordentlichen Vertrag mit gutem Grund durchaus in Zweifel ziehen.


----------



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Danke für den Hinweis

Schon eine Frechheit mit welcher Dreistigkeit hier vorgegangen wird.

Ich glaube 


> Ebenso heimtückisch ist die Variante, dass zunächst die Seite ohne Kosten-Hinweise im Netz steht. Wenn dann genügend Internet-Nutzer auf die Seite hereingefallen sind, wird sie "überarbeitet" und plötzlich sind Hinweise auf Kosten nicht mehr zu übersehen.



Könnte hier wohl am ehesten zutreffen.

Im Moment ist es in den AGB's überhaupt nicht zu übersehen. Und wie gesagt......ist zwar schon lange her, aber ich weiß noch genau das ich nach Kosten gesucht hatte. Und glaube auch die AGB's durchgelesen zu haben. Ist aber leider schon so lange her.


----------



## spacereiner (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



> Im Moment ist es in den AGB's überhaupt nicht zu übersehen


 
Die Kosten haben in den AGB garnichts zu suchen.Der Preis hat DEUTLICH aud der Startseite zu stehen


----------



## webwatcher (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Also ich nehme schon an, dass man vor lauter Neugier den Preis durchaus übersehen kann, zumal der Anbieter zuvor schreibt:


Woher ist abzulesen,  dass die Seite  damals auch  so aussah?  In den über drei  Jahren Nutzlosabzocke
 dürfte  es sich doch langsam rumgesprochen haben, dass Webseiten  nicht in Granit gemeißelt sind  und  speziell in diesem Bereich  aus besonders weicher Knetmasse bestehen.


----------



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Was würdet ihr also tun ? (ich weiß, muß schon ich selbst für mich entscheiden. Mich würde nur eure persönliche Meinung interessieren)

Zumal ich schon den Eindruck habe dass die noch weiter gehen und Klagen würden.

Wie gesagt, für meine Dummheit mich da anzumelden habe ich bereits die Gebühr von 109 Euro bezahlt. Aber ich sehe nicht ein das ich auch noch die Inkasso Gebühren zahle.

Außerdem wollen die sogar 29 Euro für eine außerordentliche Kündigung innerhalb des Jahres.  Absolute Frechheit sowas.
Jetzt soll ich noch satte 89 Euro an Inkasso zahlen.


----------



## spacereiner (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



> Zumal ich schon den Eindruck habe dass die noch weiter gehen und Klagen würden


 
Na ja,mit diesem Eindruck wirst Du hier aber sehr alleine sein


----------



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Was unternimmt denn ein Inkasso-Unternehmen so alles um ans Geld zu kommen
(Zumal es ja jetzt nur noch die Forderungen vom Inkasso sind)?


----------



## spacereiner (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Die können Dich mit Mails und Briefen bombardieren,mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Habe das hier mal durchgelesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/49511-internetfallen-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Inwieweit habe ich denn durch meine Zahlung diesen Vertrag anerkannt und welche Forderungen seitens des Inkasso sind denn jetzt überhaupt noch relevant.

Falls da überhaupt einer genaueres weis 

Hätte wohl gleich nach der Email schon reagieren sollen, ist halt blöd wenn man sich keiner Schuld bewußt ist


----------



## webwatcher (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



starfrench schrieb:


> Inwieweit habe ich denn durch meine Zahlung diesen Vertrag anerkannt und welche Forderungen seitens des Inkasso sind denn jetzt überhaupt noch relevant.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Also wenn ich Bezug nehme auf den online-Prozesskostenrechner

müßte ich im Falle einer Schuld ca. 160 Euro Kosten zahlen (bei zurzeit Streitwert von 90 Euro)?
Inwieweit ist denn der Rechner aktuell und verläßlich.

Und muß man denn auch die Gebühren vom Inkasso dazu rechnen ? Schließlich können die ja auch enorm werden und schon erhöht sich die Endsumme ?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Wie kommst du auf die  absurde Idee eines Prozesses?  Bisher hat es in 
drei Jahren bei mehreren hunderttausend ähnlich  gelagerter Fälle ganz vier 
( echte) Prozesse gegeben,  die allesamt mit Ohrfeigen für die Anbieter endeten. 

Vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist weitaus wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

weil ich mir nicht sicher bin inwieweit ich damals "blind" bei der Anmeldung gewesen bin oder wirklich Betrug bzw. Dummfang vorliegt.

Fakt ist nunmal ich hab mich dummerweise angemeldet und dies bereits auch schon zugegeben. Es steht eigentlich nur die Frage inwieweit die Gebühren Rechtens sind. Ich denke somit ist es bei mir nicht so ganz 1:1 mit den anderen Fällen übertragbar.

Frechheit sind unteranderem auch die aberwitzigen Forderungen des Inkasso-Unternehmens.

Und im Falle des Falles würde ich schon gern wissen was auf mich zu kommt.

Mich würde dabei mal interessieren wie der Rechner auf die Summe des Anwaltes des Klägers kommt. Ist das nicht abhängig vom Anwalt ? oder sind das neuerdings pauschale Sätze?

Was wenn ich mal klagen will und der Rechtsanwalt kostet mehr ? Krieg ich dann nur einen pauschalen Satz ?


----------



## katzenjens (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



starfrench schrieb:


> Ich denke somit ist es bei mir nicht so ganz 1:1 mit den anderen Fällen übertragbar.


Glaube bitte nicht, dass Du etwas besonderes bist  . Hunderttausende fallen genauso wie Du auf diese Sachen herein. Und Du machst Dir vielzuviel Gedanken um den ganzen Kram. OK, Du gehörst zu den 10-30%, welche meinen, selbst einen Fehler gemacht zu haben und zahlst :wall:. 
YouTube - Schon bezahlt oder gar Ratenzahlung?


starfrench schrieb:


> Frechheit sind unteranderem auch die aberwitzigen Forderungen des Inkasso-Unternehmens.


Och, fordern darf jeder etwas. Ob die Forderungen berechtigt sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt


starfrench schrieb:


> Und im Falle des Falles würde ich schon gern wissen was auf mich zu kommt.


Und auf diesen Fall der Fälle kannst Du lange warten, ehrlich.


starfrench schrieb:


> Mich würde dabei mal interessieren wie der Rechner auf die Summe des Anwaltes des Klägers kommt. Ist das nicht abhängig vom Anwalt ? oder sind das neuerdings pauschale Sätze?


Schenkst Du der Drohfassade allen Ernstes Glauben?


starfrench schrieb:


> Was wenn ich mal klagen will und der Rechtsanwalt kostet mehr ? Krieg ich dann nur einen pauschalen Satz ?


Da berät Dich der Anwalt Deines Vertrauens.Als Berechnungsgrundlage dient die Brago.

Schau Dir bitte nochmal die allgemeinen Hinweise zum Thema an, die Videos, oder den Link der Verbraucherzentrale. Dann fällt schnell auf, dass es sich hier nicht um ehrenwerte Geschäftsleute handelt, sondern um etwas anderes :stumm:

Übrigens, Fragen zu "Einzelschicksalen" dürfen leider nicht beantwortet werden. Bedank Dich bei den Gesetzgebern für das "Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz".

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Erst einmal Danke an euch allen.

Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich überhaupt gezahlt zu haben, hätte gleich widersprechen sollen.
Auch wenn ich mich angemeldet habe kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen so blind gewesen zu sein die Gebühren nicht gesehen zu haben. So wie sie jetzt da stehen wäre ich keine weitere Sekunde mehr  auf der Seite geblieben.

Aber was mache ich jetzt......ich denke ich werde dem Inkasso eine Mail schreiben worin ich meine Zweifel zum Ausdruck bringe das zu Beginn der Anmeldung keine Anmeldekosten zu sehen waren und ich keine weiteren Zahlungen mehr vornehme.
Auch die vorzeitige Kündigung des Jahresabbo von 29 Euro wie es in den agb's steht werde ich nicht zahlen. Ist doch ein Witz das ich für eine vorzeitige Kündigung noch zahlen soll. Glaube nicht das die agb's mit diesem Passus haltbar sind. 
Und wenn das stimmen sollte mit dem Online-Prozess-Kostenrechner sind die Kosten im Falle einer Gerichtlichen Niederlage überschaubar, das würde ich drauf ankommen lassen.
Allerdings frage ich mich immer noch wie die geringen Summen zustande kommen.
*Ich dachte immer im Falle einer Gerichtlichen Niederlage muß der Verlierer die gesamten Kosten des Gewinners übernehmen*. Und wir alle wissen doch wie hoch das Honorar der Anwälte ist.
Da hätte ich gern noch ein par Info's


----------



## spacereiner (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Stehst Du auf Brieffreundschaften,wenn nicht,hier lesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Hast Du überhaupt alles gelesen was Katzenjens geschrieben hat:-?
Und die Links ganz oben haste natürlich auch angeklickt,oder



> Allerdings frage ich mich immer noch wie die geringen Summen zustande kommen.



Und ich frage mich warum Du Dir über sowas Gedanken machst:-?


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

Vor einer gerichtlichen Niederlage muss doch erst einmal jemand den anderen vor Gericht ziehen. Der Anbieter der Nutzlosdienstleistungen wird es sicherlich nicht machen. Die Gefahr, dass dadurch das gesammte Geschäftsmodell stirbt, ist einfach zu hoch. Und ob man als Geprellter vor Gericht ziehen sollte, nunja... ebenso blöde Idee.

So bleibt einen nur übrig, sich über das herausgeworfene Geld zu ärgern und sich ein dickes Fell anzuschaffen, an welchen die Drohungen der Nutzlosanbieter abprallen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

was ist denn eigentlich mit Forderungen vom Inkasso ?
Der blöde Website-Anbieter hat ja jetzt sein Geld.
Jetzt will das blöde Inkasso Unternehmen noch ihr Geld, kann ich da denn auch so sorglos sein wenn ich die eigentliche Web-Dienst Gebühr schon entrichtet habe ? Gibt es da irgendwie noch Erfahrungen (Darüber habe ich bisher noch nichts richtiges gelesen)


----------



## spacereiner (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



> Jetzt will das blöde Inkasso Unternehmen noch ihr Geld


 
Na und,lass es doch wollen

*Inkassokosten* sind *nicht erstattungsfähig*


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



starfrench schrieb:


> ...Gibt es da irgendwie noch Erfahrungen (Darüber habe ich bisher noch nichts richtiges gelesen)


Dieses Forum besteht seit 7 Jahren. Die Hinweislinks oben auf dieser Seite z.B. geben diese Erfahrungen weiter. Wenn man tiefer in die Materie einsteigen will, haben wir auch ein Forum mit Rechtstipps und Grundlageninfos.
Infos und Grundsatzartikel - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

Will sagen, Informationen zum Thema gibts hier genug. Diejenigen, welche die Grundsatzinfos geschrieben haben, verstehen ihr Handwerk.

Daher ist es wirklich unnötig, sich über die Forderungen der Inkassobuden grossartig Gedanken zu machen. Weder Inkassobüros noch mahnende Anwälte haben mehr Befugnisse. Erst bei Mahnbescheiden oder Klagen, welche grundsätzlich per Postzustellungsurkunde ins Haus flattern, ist es an der Zeit, zu reagieren. Aber, wie vorher bereits gesagt, das ist bei den Anbietern graue Theorie.

Also, Adrenalinabbau einleiten  .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## starfrench (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



> Inkassokosten sind nicht erstattungsfähig



aha.....aber was ist mit dem Inkasso-Unternehmen? Die Können doch ihre Gebühren einfordern oder?


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



starfrench schrieb:


> *Ich dachte immer im Falle einer Gerichtlichen Niederlage muß der Verlierer die gesamten Kosten des Gewinners übernehmen*. Und wir alle wissen doch wie hoch das Honorar der Anwälte ist.
> Da hätte ich gern noch ein par Info's


Das Anwaltshonorar in diesen Preiskategorien ist deutlich geringer als du denkst. Wenn der RA für so einen Prozess 150 € brutto bekommt, ist das schon viel, bzw. wenig, wenn man den Kostenapparat und den Zeitaufwand berücksichtigt.

Unter Willkommen bei der BRAK findest du mehr zum Thema.


----------



## spacereiner (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*



starfrench schrieb:


> aha.....aber was ist mit dem Inkasso-Unternehmen? Die Können doch ihre Gebühren einfordern oder?



Klar,vom Auftraggeber aber nicht von Dir.Wer die Musik bestellt muss sie auch bezahlen

Inkassokosten sind nicht erstattungsfähig


----------



## starfrench (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Internet Abo- und Vertragsfallen*

ich nochmal 

Habe mich entschlossen der Inkasso-Firma eine Email zu schreiben.
Könnt ja mal eure Gedanken preisgeben was ihr davon haltet.

[...]

Werde diesen Text bevor ich die Email absende wieder löschen

_[Individualschreiben entfernt. Der konkrete Fall wurde erschöpfend besprochen, soweit das rechtlich in einem Forum erlaubt ist. Allgemeine Hinweise sind oben verlinkt. Wenn das nicht ausreichend ist, muss eine Verbraucherzentrale oder ein Anwalt befragt werden.

Das Thema hier ist erschöpfend behandelt und wird geschlossen. (bh)]_


----------

